# Invasive snakehead fish found near Annapolis, Maryland



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://outdoornews.com/news/article_a3752ec2-b306-11e0-909f-001cc4c002e0.html

Has anyone ever come across these snakeheads?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had enough people tell me I caught a snake head...so I ask did it have a spot on the tail ??? Sure did and it had big teeth too...so I tell them you caught a bowfin ( dog fish ) nah they said....ok you caught snake head.

With that said...this species scares me for sure. The area should be nuked, however the do gooders will have nothing to do with that. By nuked I mean Rotenone a organic pesticided use to kill off anything with gills. I use it and it works.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think they just banned Rotenone ?? it was on the news here because G&F uses or used it to clear waterways of non native species and cannot anymore.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have not been apraised of that fact. However it may be true. When I had to clean up a pond of aquatic life this is the go to. Follow recomended rates spray over the top and they die. There is no long lasting carry over and the pond can be used shortly after for live stock. It is a good green way to take care of bussiness.

I have not had to use it this year yet..but nothing has passed over my desk.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I looked and couldn't find where they banned it. It has been linked to Parkinsons Disease though.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Parkinsons is one terrible disease !! I three friends pass away from it.

thank you for the heads ups. I try to be extreamly carefull while using it.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Saw these guys on River Monsters for a whole episode on Animal Planet a while back. Ruthi and I are pretty well addicted to that show. Anyway, it's bad days. I couldn't find the episode online but check out this page dedicated to them...

http://animal.discovery.com/fish/river-monsters/giant-snakehead/


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

ebbs did you watch Jeremy Wade's Jungle Hooks when they crashed the plane on camera in the jungle?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I looked and couldn't find where they banned it. It has been linked to Parkinsons Disease though.


 Ya they banned it but can't remember when, don't see it around Washington or Idaho.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Ya they banned it but can't remember when, don't see it around Washington or Idaho.


Last year I found it for a guy. I will call my supplier.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It was just a few months ago that they had the news report on it here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well you most likely correct. It is a shame, it worked great. Sure hope no one was affected by my treatments.


----------

